# started andro/super dmz cycle



## jwood10 (Jan 9, 2011)

been reading and learning through the threads the last few months.  i started an andro+super-dmz cycle on wednesday.  ill keep you guys posted on everything.  with it im taking anabolic innovations cycle support (which tastes like ass), ironmaglabs anabolic matrix, optimum multi, NOW omega-3, NOW glucosamine, and optimum whey.  and pct with the e-control.  my buddy started the same cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2011)

cool, what are your dosages and cycle length?

we will have Advanced Cycle Support Rx available soon! (and its in capsule form)


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 9, 2011)

2 andro/1 dmz 6am, 12pm, 6pm.  4 weeks.


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 10, 2011)

so, i started last wednesday and my weight was 182.  i thought the scale in the gym was broken today because i weighed 190.  i have a cheap scale at home which will get you +/- 2 lbs with the gym scale.  sure enough the scale at home read 192.  it hasnt been long and my diet hasnt changed (eating every chance i get).  im still surprised, it took me long enough to get to 180 and hold it.


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 10, 2011)

and to clear things up about the dosage im totaling 6 andro and 3 super-dmz daily.  looked kinda funny the way i wrote it.


----------



## big1day (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll watch this one closely since I want to do the same stack


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes please keep the updates throughout the cycle cuz I am thinking about the same stack in the future. Thanks and 8ilbs already? Niiiice man.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2011)

jwood10 said:


> so, i started last wednesday and my weight was 182.  i thought the scale in the gym was broken today because i weighed 190.  i have a cheap scale at home which will get you +/- 2 lbs with the gym scale.  sure enough the scale at home read 192.  it hasnt been long and my diet hasnt changed (eating every chance i get).  im still surprised, it took me long enough to get to 180 and hold it.



I am not surprised at all with your the weight gain.


----------



## dsc123 (Jan 11, 2011)

Keep the posts coming, a stack I'm definatly thinking of trying in the future.


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 11, 2011)

well im about to go lift now, but my muscles feel harder.  it'll be a week tomorrow.  i just weighed 193 on my shitty wal-mart scale.  yesterday me and my buddy thought the scale at the gym was broken.  we were adjusting the leveling screw for a couple minutes.


----------



## |Z| (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome! Keep up the hard work- I always enjoyed Cycle Support Orange esp in orange juice.... tastes amazing IMO. How are you doing yours and which flavor again? I remember not liking the pb one.... orange though, won me over again

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## tm747598 (Jan 11, 2011)

*my cycle*

more or less, just started this one about a week 10days ago. gained 10lbs too (160lbs-170lbs), and all my lifts have been increasing every day i do them. here's my (rough) breakdown:

Week 1
  ~  4caps  (40mg) SUPER     (2AM / 1NOON / 1PM)
  ~  4caps  1-ANDRO          (3 separate doses - with food)
  ~  4caps  ANABOLIC MATRIX  (2AM / 2PM - with food)

Week 2
  ~  5caps  (50mg) SUPER     (2AM / 2NOON / 1PM)
  ~  4caps  1-ANDRO          (3 separate doses - with food)
  ~  4caps  ANABOLIC MATRIX  (3AM / 3PM - with food)

Week 3
  ~  5caps  (50mg) SUPER     (2AM / 2NOON / 1PM)
  ~  6caps  1-ANDRO          (3 separate doses - with food)
  ~  6caps  ANABOLIC MATRIX  (3AM / 3PM - with food)

Week 4
  ~  5caps  (50mg) SUPER     (2AM / 2NOON / 1PM)
  ~  6caps  1-ANDRO          (3 separate doses - with food)
  ~  6caps  ANABOLIC MATRIX  (3AM / 3PM - with food)

Week 5
  ~  4caps  (40mg) SUPER     (2AM / 2NOON / 1PM)
  ~  4caps  1-ANDRO          (3 separate doses - with food)
  ~  6caps  ANABOLIC MATRIX  (3AM / 3PM - with food)

Week 6
  ~  4caps  (40mg) SUPER     (2AM / 1NOON / 1PM)
  ~  4caps  1-ANDRO          (3 separate doses - with food)
  ~  6caps  ANABOLIC MATRIX  (3AM / 3PM - with food)

Weeks 7-8
  ~  4caps  ANABOLIC MATRIX  (2AM / 2PM - with food)
  ~  3caps  RAGE RV1 ULTRA   (3 separate doses)

Weeks 9-12
  ~  3caps  RAGE RV1 ULTRA   (3 separate doses) 


Using ANC's RAGE RV1 ULTRA: PCT if didn't notice that down there. The amount of super in the stack seemed kinda overkill to me, but i've gotten significantly bigger and stronger within the short time i started taking them, so unless my body starts showing signs to cool it i'm sticking to it, and looking forward to the peek at week 3 or 4. i'll keep up results on here boys. but as of now - def recommending stacking the 3 together.

-Tom


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 12, 2011)

i weighed 190 this morning when i woke up.  after the first week i feel good, but i do have some minor issues.  i have soreness in my shoulders (kinda like the first day of throwing a baseball), my lower back is quite uncomfortable at times, and the past 2 nights ive woken up with some common ass neck pains.  for my neck i just had to crack it and rub it out.  my shoulders are f'd anyway from sports, so im used to it.  and im guessing my lower back discomfort is the so-called back pumps?  if thats the case i can get some taurine to help.  but all my workouts are going strong. no dramatic increases, but i am curious to see when i squat in 2 weeks.  ill be deadlifting this sunday.  ill keep you guys informed on how everything is going.  oh, i have had some really good dreams about an ex-girlfriend.


----------



## hulk7510 (Jan 13, 2011)

i'm going on week 3 on the same cycle.
dmz-1 cap am,1 cap pm
andro-2 caps am,2 caps noon,2 caps pm
anabolic matrix-2 caps with first meal am,2 caps mid afternoon.
cel cycle assist-4 caps am,4 caps pm.
gained 7 lbs of lean mass.strength is kicking ass.no sides whatsoever.
well,i lied,great dreams and my libido is killer!
i will be taking anabolic matrix and e-control after week 4.
next cycle will be methadrol!


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 13, 2011)

well, i had absolutely no problems today.  i did start putting taurine in my shakes, and i have one helluva neopolitan shake goin on.  i did leg press today and felt like i coulda done another 45 on each side, but ill save that for next week.  im really liking this stack.  i got methadrol waiting, but ill start that after a squat meet in march.


----------



## dsc123 (Jan 14, 2011)

Good work! Any stats? Before after pics?


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> Advanced Cycle Support Rx available soon! (and its in capsule form)




not that I need the specifics on everything.. but why does everything have to be in capsule form? if you're taking super dmz and andro like 4 times a day of various dosages, why would we want to take more pills? 

man. can we get some topicals or anal suppositories or something? i hate taking pills, i dont swallow as well as some people might believe

(all though joking tone, I'm being serious. How bout some not pill supplements?)


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 19, 2011)

ok today has been 2 weeks on.  i weigh 191.  my arms have increased 1/2", and thats the only part i measured.  my muscles are definitely harder and my workouts are getting very intense/aggressive.  i havent had anymore issues, and the shoulder and neck thing might have been a coincidence.  i feel great and really like ironmaglab products.


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 27, 2011)

3 weeks in.  i weighed 198 today.  im very pleased with this stack.  today i did a set of 5 on leg press with 900 lb (10 plates each side).  FULL leg press, not that calf raise bullshit people do.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 1, 2011)

any updates? Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> not that I need the specifics on everything.. but why does everything have to be in capsule form? if you're taking super dmz and andro like 4 times a day of various dosages, why would we want to take more pills?
> 
> man. can we get some topicals or anal suppositories or something? i hate taking pills, i dont swallow as well as some people might believe
> 
> (all though joking tone, I'm being serious. How bout some not pill supplements?)



most people prefer capsules.


----------



## jwood10 (Feb 1, 2011)

well, i got sick over the weekend.  so i couldnt hold down any pills for 2 days and my diet got outta wack (i didnt eat ANYTHING on saturday).  today i weighed 192, but i still completed my set of 405x5 on squat.  tomorrow was supposed to be my last day, but its now extended until friday.  my jeans and shirts are all tight.  the weights being pushed/pulled increased with control (very important).  i cant bench due to a tear in my armpit, but ive just been going out doing 225x10 which is at a good level of comfort.  im gettin surgery on that after summer.  i really liked this stack and would recommend it to anyone, even beginners.  my buddy started this with me and no problems.  he hasnt taken anything before, i took the 1-andro alone over the summer.  you will notice physical changes, and intensity in your workouts after a couple weeks.  i didnt notice any aggression increase, but my coworker said im a hothead anyway.  i couldnt believe how fast the weight was put on.  i gained 16 lb at one point, but the flu screwed everything up.  these are solid products and i will be a customer as long as they have products.  great job IML!  ill post again after my pct is complete.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 31, 2011)

so what happened? how did everything go?


----------



## caaraa (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep the posts coming


----------



## braveand (Apr 1, 2011)

Prince said:


> most people prefer capsules.


Me too.. Easier to bring with me.


----------



## jwood10 (Apr 5, 2011)

well everything was going fine, until some chick said she was pregnant by me.  and this was during my pct, so i started worrying about this and stopped eating.  so, ive lost about 25 lbs.  damn women, but i lost absolutely no gains.  and im kinda glad i lost the weight cause im really lean now.  i ended up squatting 550 and i decided to bench last week and got 315, but my chest kinda hurts so im not gonna bench heavy anymore.  im about to start methadrol with a buddy, but im looking for a good pct.  i see iml is reformulating the e-control, so im looking for something else.  anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Scoooter (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't understand you gained a ton of weight then lost, you say, 25 lbs due to emotions !

I do not think such a swing in weight would be enjoyable in under 3 months


----------

